# Ghosting



## Cbbussard (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok so we are completely new to transfer world. We have done a couple of orders with transfers and we just received a call that all the shirts have a white effect on the back of shirts. 

We follow the directions that come with the prints for heat

We have a heavy duty Hotronics press

Pressure anywhere from 6-8

We thread shirts 

Transfers go on nicely and peel of great.....

We allow them to cool completely before folding.

Every shirt has a white ghosting from the shirt prior that it was folded with. 

The company said it’s not their fault nor ours and that it’s the material of the shirts~ 100% cotton. No real solution given to help not happen again

Why would it do this and what can I do to make sure it doesn’t happen again? Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you stacking the shirts prior to folding? That can cause ghosting from the previously stacked shirt that is still hot from the press.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Some printed transfers can do this even when cold.
Use tissue paper /newsprint paper, and you will never have problems. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/960-Sheets-Solid-White-Tissue-Paper-15-x-20-11-1520-9M/252595816324


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. what is the brand and material content? Its usually the dyes used in the makeup of the coloring of the shirt that's the culprit. Some brands and colors such as Hanes yellow or especially any tan color
seem to have this problem. I would try just any shirt from another brand and see if that's it.


----------

